# Feeling lost



## rceme_rat (1 May 2002)

Am I the only support person out here in the wilderness?  The CSS forum seems to be ultra slow!


----------



## brin11 (1 May 2002)

rceme rat,

You are not alone.  I‘m ex-eme, weapons tech.  What trade are/were you?

You are practicing law now??


----------



## CSS Type (2 May 2002)

It is probably slow because Combat Service Support works so well. We just stay in the background getting the job done.

Unless you include courses, ASD, annual training requirements, etc.


----------



## rceme_rat (2 May 2002)

I was an EME officer - Gagetown, 3RCHA, LFWAHQ, UNDOFHQ.  Left in ‘96 to go back to b-school and then law school.


----------



## Ordnancebob (12 May 2002)

I see we have Gun Plumbers here!
 Thats my trade as well. Working in Borden CFSEME Weapon Pl standards.

Sgt Cosgrove R.J.


----------



## brin11 (16 May 2002)

Hi Ordnance Bob,

been a long time since I was at the school...1990.  Who‘s there now??


----------

